# Pato ha rescisso, ufficiale. Torna in Italia?



## Aron (16 Marzo 2019)

Alexandre Pato ha rescisso ufficialmente il suo contratto col Tianjin Tianhai. Pato avrebbe comprato il suo stesso cartellino per poter rescindere il suo legame col club cinese (che si trova in un periodo di difficoltà finanziarie).
Come riportato da Di Marzio, Pato ha detto più volte che per lui l'Italia è una seconda casa e di quanto gli manchi la Serie A.
Probabilmente non ci sarà da attendere molto per conoscere il futuro di Pato.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2019)

Zan zan via Cutrone dentro Pato


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2019)

già a Milanello domattina


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Marzo 2019)

Ahaha sarebbe ignorantissimo un ritorno di Patinho, ma non mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2019)

siamo sempre li... se si vuole dirottare tutto il budget dove serve davvero, fai anche plusvalenza su cutrone e come panchinarofisso a stipendio ridicolo puoi tenere anche lui e pregare che piatek non si rompa. 

magari imposti una campagna acquisti con un esterno che possa fare anche la punta - falso 9 e disgraziatamente sei comunque coperto


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2019)

In campo domani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo sempre li... se si vuole dirottare tutto il budget dove serve davvero, fai anche plusvalenza su cutrone e come panchinarofisso a stipendio ridicolo puoi tenere anche lui e pregare che piatek non si rompa.
> 
> magari imposti una campagna acquisti con un esterno che possa fare anche la punta - falso 9 e disgraziatamente sei comunque coperto


Secondo me Pato ci sta. Sembra aver risolto i problemi fisici, come alternativa va più che bene. Chissá che non sorprenda con un finale di carriera importante. Oltretutto non pagheremmo nulla di cartellino. 
Datemi del pazzo, ma io dico sì.


----------



## Igor91 (16 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alexandre Pato ha rescisso ufficialmente il suo contratto col Tianjin Tianhai. Pato avrebbe comprato il suo stesso cartellino per poter rescindere il suo legame col club cinese (che si trova in un periodo di difficoltà finanziarie).
> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Pato ha detto più volte che per lui l'Italia è una seconda casa e di quanto gli manchi la Serie A.
> Probabilmente non ci sarà da attendere molto per conoscere il futuro di Pato.



Per gli esperti: si potrebbe tesserare ed iscrivere al campionato anche adesso?


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Per gli esperti: si potrebbe tesserare ed iscrivere al campionato anche adesso?



sì, c'è tempo fino alla fine di marzo


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alexandre Pato ha rescisso ufficialmente il suo contratto col Tianjin Tianhai. Pato avrebbe comprato il suo stesso cartellino per poter rescindere il suo legame col club cinese (che si trova in un periodo di difficoltà finanziarie).
> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Pato ha detto più volte che per lui l'Italia è una seconda casa e di quanto gli manchi la Serie A.
> Probabilmente non ci sarà da attendere molto per conoscere il futuro di Pato.



Non capisco chi davvero e’ aperto a un suo ritorno.
A questo non lo vogliono neanche in cina dopo che era stato cacciato da tutte le squadre dove aveva giocato.
Parliamo di ambizione, ritornare il vero Milan e poi ci va bene Pato!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi davvero e’ aperto a un suo ritorno.
> A questo non lo vogliono neanche in cina dopo che era stato cacciato da tutte le squadre dove aveva giocato.
> Parliamo di ambizione, ritornare il vero Milan e poi ci va bene Pato!


Non capisco da cosa deduci che non lo vogliano neanche in Cina. È lui che vuole tornare... a ogni modo in caso verrebbe a fare la punta di riserva. Non capisco per quale motivo schifarlo a priori. Allora anche Carrasco dovrebbe essere schifato o lo stesso Paulinho.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Marzo 2019)

Purtroppo ha smesso di giocare a calcio da 7-8 anni, impossibile pensare ad un suo ritorno a buoni livelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi davvero e’ aperto a un suo ritorno.
> A questo non lo vogliono neanche in cina dopo che era stato cacciato da tutte le squadre dove aveva giocato.
> Parliamo di ambizione, ritornare il vero Milan e poi ci va bene Pato!



il discorso è sempre lo stesso e qualcuno non lo vuole capire. ci sono dei sacrifici da fare. 

se poi vogliamo sognare di prendere 5 fuoriclasse senza vendere nessuno.. ok


----------



## James45 (16 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il discorso è sempre lo stesso e qualcuno non lo vuole capire. ci sono dei sacrifici da fare.
> 
> se poi vogliamo sognare di prendere 5 fuoriclasse senza vendere nessuno.. ok



Vendere qualcuno sì.
Ma Pato... per favore... evitiamo.


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ha smesso di giocare a calcio da 7-8 anni, impossibile pensare ad un suo ritorno a buoni livelli.



In Cina ha giocato bene, però è pur sempre il campionato cinese (che mediamente è paragonabile alla Serie C nostrana). 
Per me come riserva va più che bene (e in questo Milan sarebbe probabilmente titolare).


----------



## iceman. (16 Marzo 2019)

Lo vedrei bene alla Fiorentina.


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non capisco da cosa deduci che non lo vogliano neanche in Cina. È lui che vuole tornare... a ogni modo in caso verrebbe a fare la punta di riserva. Non capisco per quale motivo schifarlo a priori. Allora anche Carrasco dovrebbe essere schifato o lo stesso Paulinho.



Considerando anche il tuo nickname sei certamente neutrale in materia.
Carrasco e paulinho a me non piacciono, ma sono giocatori di calcio, pato ha smesso di esserlo molti anni fa, e lo dimostra la sua parabola a dir poco discendente. Per quanto riguarda la punta Di riserva, per me meglio un primavera che dare soldi a un ex giocatore


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il discorso è sempre lo stesso e qualcuno non lo vuole capire. ci sono dei sacrifici da fare.
> 
> se poi vogliamo sognare di prendere 5 fuoriclasse senza vendere nessuno.. ok




Non capisco il nesso tra pato i fuoriclasse e le cessioni.
Se si deve vendere qualcuno pazienza( che non sia romagnoli paqueta o piatek)
Nessuno chiede lewandoski come riserva di piatek, ma un pavoletti, petagna o addirittura un primavera sono meglio di un ex giocatore.
Su pato a parametro zero sicuramente non ci sarà la fila e se viene da noi sarebbe per l’amicizia con Leonardo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Considerando anche il tuo nickname sei certamente neutrale in materia.
> Carrasco e paulinho a me non piacciono, ma sono giocatori di calcio, pato ha smesso di esserlo molti anni fa, e lo dimostra la sua parabola a dir poco discendente. Per quanto riguarda la punta Di riserva, per me meglio un primavera che dare soldi a un ex giocatore


Quindi l’attendibilitá di un commento dipende dal nickname... Il nickname ce l’ho fin dal vecchio forum, nel frattempo sono cambiate parecchie cose, anche il mio giudizio su Pato. Pato avrá avuto anche una parabola discendente, ma i mezzi tecnici li ha sempre avuti. Oggi le sue condizioni fisiche sono migliorate, non vedo perché non dargli una opportunità a ingaggio basso di poter dimostrare che ancora può dire la sua.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> In Cina ha giocato bene, però è pur sempre il campionato cinese (che mediamente è paragonabile alla Serie C nostrana).
> Per me come riserva va più che bene (e in questo Milan sarebbe probabilmente titolare).



Credo che fisicamente sia impresentabile ad alti livelli. Quella sua breve parentesi tra Chelsea e Villareal lo dimostra. Ora, venisse gratis per 3 mesi a fare la riserva (direi più dei due esterni che di Piatek), si potrebbe anche fare, però onestamente avrei zero aspettative.
In passato le minestre riscaldate sono sempre andate male. In questo caso, i presupposti sarebbero molto poco incoraggianti.


----------



## Stex (16 Marzo 2019)

Prenderei subito


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Marzo 2019)

Per giocare in Serie A devi essere atleticamente al top. Non parliamo di eresie: sarebbe un acquisto del livello di Esajas.
Lo consiglio al Monza dell'"amico" Galliani.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non capisco il nesso tra pato i fuoriclasse e le cessioni.
> Se si deve vendere qualcuno pazienza( che non sia romagnoli paqueta o piatek)
> Nessuno chiede lewandoski come riserva di piatek, ma un pavoletti, petagna o addirittura un primavera sono meglio di un ex giocatore.
> Su pato a parametro zero sicuramente non ci sarà la fila e se viene da noi sarebbe per l’amicizia con Leonardo



Il nesso è che se viene lui a zero, ti rimangono i soldi per comprare altra gente. C'è da sfruttare tutto il possibile, e qualsiasi aiuto per tornare ai vertici, finanziario o umano, è ben gradito, anche se può sembrare una mossa esotica/amarcord. Sempre a patto che il suo ingaggio sia limitato nel tempo e legato alle performances. Abbiamo dato 1M al fratello di Donnarooma in una pantomima comica, adesso ci facciamo problemi per Pato?

Purtroppo la nostra primavera fa piangere, e se Pato vale anche solo la metà di quello che valeva, può tranquillamente panchinare Chalanoglu e Suso messi insieme, visto che i mezzi tecnici sono da fenomeno.

E' evidentemente che sia una mossa più sentimentale che tecnica, ma c'è da tener conto che il ragazzo ha ancora "soli" 29 anni e non sembra avere più gli acciacchi di gioventù.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi l’attendibilitá di un commento dipende dal nickname... Il nickname ce l’ho fin dal vecchio forum, nel frattempo sono cambiate parecchie cose, anche il mio giudizio su Pato. Pato avrá avuto anche una parabola discendente, ma i mezzi tecnici li ha sempre avuti. Oggi le sue condizioni fisiche sono migliorate, non vedo perché non dargli una opportunità a ingaggio basso di poter dimostrare che ancora può dire la sua.



D'accordo con te. Fatti i dovuti raffronti, c'erano stati isterismi qui sul forum per Ibrahimovic. Poi abbiamo pianto per Quagliarella. Poi anche Bale, onestamente, sempre mezzo rotto e ormai appagato, a parte il prezzo. Adesso schifiamo Pato. Non ho capito qual'è il metro di giudizio.

Leonardo stesso giocò in Giappone, se non sbaglio, per due anni, prima di tornare in Europa al PSG, e poi da noi. Non mi sembra che giocare in Oriente ti fa disimparare.

Come dici anche tu, se ci costa poco pure di ingaggio, può tornare utile, e non è detto che non rappresenti una bella sorpresa. Lui in fondo non ha vinto niente, magari adesso gli è tornata voglia e si sente a posto fisicamente. Manco avessimo in squadra i fuoriclasse, questo darebbe le piste ai nostri fantastici esterni anche con una gamba sola.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non capisco il nesso tra pato i fuoriclasse e le cessioni.
> Se si deve vendere qualcuno pazienza( che non sia romagnoli paqueta o piatek)
> Nessuno chiede lewandoski come riserva di piatek, ma un pavoletti, petagna o addirittura un primavera sono meglio di un ex giocatore.
> Su pato a parametro zero sicuramente non ci sarà la fila e se viene da noi sarebbe per l’amicizia con Leonardo



il nesso è che se vendi cutrone lo devi sostituire. se lo sostituisci con pato che non costa niente puoi spendere di più per l'esterno. se prendi uno da 10-20 milioni puoi spendere meno... ho capito il tuo discorso...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il nesso è che se viene lui a zero, ti rimangono i soldi per comprare altra gente. C'è da sfruttare tutto il possibile, e qualsiasi aiuto per tornare ai vertici, finanziario o umano, è ben gradito, anche se può sembrare una mossa esotica/amarcord. Sempre a patto che il suo ingaggio sia limitato nel tempo e legato alle performances. Abbiamo dato 1M al fratello di Donnarooma in una pantomima comica, adesso ci facciamo problemi per Pato?
> 
> Purtroppo la nostra primavera fa piangere, e se Pato vale anche solo la metà di quello che valeva, può tranquillamente panchinare Chalanoglu e Suso messi insieme, visto che i mezzi tecnici sono da fenomeno.
> 
> ...


Infatti non capisco queste esagerazioni: dargli dell’ex giocatore quando in Cina non si è lasciato certo andare e ha fatto bene. Nessuno dice che sará un colpo stratosferico, però sinceramente parliamo di uno che in Serie A ha segnato 51 gol in 117 presenze, con tutti i problemi fisici che ha registrato in quel periodo. Non credo che oggi valga meno di un Pavoletti, di un Petagna sinceramente... anzi ha comunque dei colpi importanti. Il campionato cinese sará anche ridicolo quanto vogliamo, ma comunque ha avuto una buona continuità di rendimento. Per me è da fare subito, chissà che non potrá darci una mano in questofinale di campionato. Al momento sulla sinistra giocano Calhanoglu e Borini, non dimentichiamocelo.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Credo che fisicamente sia impresentabile ad alti livelli. Quella sua breve parentesi tra Chelsea e Villareal lo dimostra. Ora, venisse gratis per 3 mesi a fare la riserva (direi più dei due esterni che di Piatek), si potrebbe anche fare, però onestamente avrei zero aspettative.
> In passato le minestre riscaldate sono sempre andate male. In questo caso, i presupposti sarebbero molto poco incoraggianti.



Pato al Milan verrebbe a fare l'esterno tecnico di centrocampo, da anni non gioca praticamente più da prima punta, nonostante segni ancora molto.
Meglio lui o Borini in panchina? Facciamoci anche queste domande.


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pato al Milan verrebbe a fare l'esterno tecnico di centrocampo, da anni non gioca praticamente più da prima punta, nonostante segni ancora molto.
> Meglio lui o Borini in panchina? Facciamoci anche queste domande.



Bravo. Molto meglio Pato di Borini! Poi non capisco chi è contrario. Arriva gratis, se nn meriterà dopo 3 mesi se ne andrà. Vi scoccia così tanto se facciamo un tentativo? Boh...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2019)

Non guarda la CSL percio non posso commentare la condizione fisica di Pato. Pero altri giocatori che sono tornati dalla Cina sono tornati subito ai soliti livelli: Paulinho e Witsel, che in Germania sta giocando una grandissima stagione nel BVB


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non guarda la CSL percio non posso commentare la condizione fisica di Pato. Pero altri giocatori che sono tornati dalla Cina sono tornati subito ai soliti livelli: Paulinho e Witsel, che in Germania sta giocando una grandissima stagione nel BVB



Aggiungici Gervinho tornato a 31 anni in serie A che ha già fatto 9 gol


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il nesso è che se vendi cutrone lo devi sostituire. se lo sostituisci con pato che non costa niente puoi spendere di più per l'esterno. se prendi uno da 10-20 milioni puoi spendere meno... ho capito il tuo discorso...



Se lo prendi a zero e ingaggio basso un motivo ci sarà. Avere in panchina in un ex giocatore ti aiuta finanziariamente ma poi devi pregare che a piatek non venga mai un raffreddore.


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non guarda la CSL percio non posso commentare la condizione fisica di Pato. Pero altri giocatori che sono tornati dalla Cina sono tornati subito ai soliti livelli: Paulinho e Witsel, che in Germania sta giocando una grandissima stagione nel BVB




Pato era un ex giocatore anche prima di andare in Cina.
A questo punto tenevamo Galliani che ci trovava un parametro zero sull’album panini


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco queste esagerazioni: dargli dell’ex giocatore quando in Cina non si è lasciato certo andare e ha fatto bene. Nessuno dice che sará un colpo stratosferico, però sinceramente parliamo di uno che in Serie A ha segnato 51 gol in 117 presenze, con tutti i problemi fisici che ha registrato in quel periodo. Non credo che oggi valga meno di un Pavoletti, di un Petagna sinceramente... anzi ha comunque dei colpi importanti. Il campionato cinese sará anche ridicolo quanto vogliamo, ma comunque ha avuto una buona continuità di rendimento. Per me è da fare subito, chissà che non potrá darci una mano in questofinale di campionato. Al momento sulla sinistra giocano Calhanoglu e Borini, non dimentichiamocelo.



Le opinioni sono tutte rispettabili, ma Io mi prendo la facoltà di rimanere della mia.

In un discorso più generale che va al di là di pato, non capisco come i tifosi del Milan siano così ancorati al passato.
Per gli acquisti ancora si parla di Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva, Pato ecc. magari allargare un po’ gli orizzonti


----------



## kYMERA (16 Marzo 2019)

Lo riprenderei a 0


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Le opinioni sono tutte rispettabili, ma Io mi prendo la facoltà di rimanere della mia.
> 
> In un discorso più generale che va al di là di pato, non capisco come i tifosi del Milan siano così ancorati al passato.
> Per gli acquisti ancora si parla di Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva, Pato ecc. magari allargare un po’ gli orizzonti


Non si tratta di essere ancorati al passato in questo caso, ma di valutare la bontá di una operazione di mercato. Io valuto l’ingaggio di Pato una operazione conveniente perché potrebbe dare quel guizzo in più in avanti che al momento non abbiamo. È un giocatore comunque in grado di creare superiorità numerica e che vede anche la porta, a differenza del turco e di Borini. Inoltre potrebbe giocare anche in coppia con Piatek e non abbiamo nessuna seconda punta in rosa al momento, offrendo così delle alternative anche a partita in corso. 
Poi se il Milan avesse la possibilità di ingaggiare Jovic, Depay o Lozano allora siamo tutti d’accordo a preferirli a Pato, ma se raffrontiamo Pato con Pavoletti o Petagna ci sono dieci categorie di differenza tecnicamente a favore del brasiliano.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pato al Milan verrebbe a fare l'esterno tecnico di centrocampo, da anni non gioca praticamente più da prima punta, nonostante segni ancora molto.
> Meglio lui o Borini in panchina? Facciamoci anche queste domande.



Se viene con un ingaggio contenutissimo e per questi 3 mesi, può starci, giusto perchè avremmo solo da guadagnarci, però davvero, non pensiamo al Pato di 10 anni fa, altrimenti, ragionando sul "meglio lui di Borini", potremmo richiamare anche Ronaldinho o Kakà.
Tornasse al Milan, o in una qualsiasi squadra di livello medio-alto, realisticamente da qui a giugno riuscirebbe a giocare 4 o 5 partite, basti vedere quel che fece al Chelsea. Magari in un Parma o un Genoa potrebbe ancora fare il suo.


----------



## diavolo (16 Marzo 2019)

Può andare al Monza.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alexandre Pato ha rescisso ufficialmente il suo contratto col Tianjin Tianhai. Pato avrebbe comprato il suo stesso cartellino per poter rescindere il suo legame col club cinese (che si trova in un periodo di difficoltà finanziarie).
> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Pato ha detto più volte che per lui l'Italia è una seconda casa e di quanto gli manchi la Serie A.
> Probabilmente non ci sarà da attendere molto per conoscere il futuro di Pato.



Per quello che so torna in brasile per motivi familiari.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Se lo prendi a zero e ingaggio basso un motivo ci sarà. Avere in panchina in un ex giocatore ti aiuta finanziariamente ma poi devi pregare che a piatek non venga mai un raffreddore.



ma perché!?  in A fa la differenza un Palacio a 37 anni 
ma Pato a 29 anni no? e peggio di Petagna ? peggio di Caputo? 
Bho.. unica incognita era la sua condizione fisica 
ma con noi si rompeva sempre perché lo mettevano in campo 
appena avevano la possibilità di accelerare i tempi..
infatti non finiva nemmeno il primo tempo

p.s. quello che sta evitando Gattuso con Conti


----------



## Simonic (17 Marzo 2019)

Propongo un ragionamento. 
Alla squadra serve una terza punta: nel caso in cui Piatek o Cutrone dovessero avere - ad uno o a entrambi - un piccolo acciacco, chi giocherebbe in avanti? Oggi giocherebbe Borini. Nel caso rientrasse alla base il già nostro André Silva, sarebbe uno spreco e dilapidare un patrimonio, tenerlo in panchina per poche partite l'anno.
Perché trattasi di questo: avere un rimpiazzo che giochi qualche partita - poche partendo titolare - in grado di completarsi con Piatek o Cutrone, avendo magari modo di giocare anche un po' più largo nel caso in cui la partita lo richieda. 
Ed è proprio secondo questi motivi che - credo - non occorra un giocatore particolarmente "giovane", anzi. Un attaccante d'esperienza porterebbe un valore aggiunto ad un parco attaccanti molto giovane. 
Considero pure che essendo questa necessità non così prioritaria rispetto all'acquisto di una o più ali e di un centrocampista, spendere una cifra elevata per poche partite l'anno sarebbe uno spreco che non ci possiamo permettere. Quindi costo di cartellino basso e ingaggio contenuto, sarebbero ulteriori parametri decisamente non secondari. 
Alla luce di queste premesse - spero condivisibili - ritengo che Pato possa avere le caratteristiche che elencavo in precedenza.
La provenienza dal campionato cinese - deterrente che molti citano - non preoccuperebbe più di tanto, visto i già citati esempi di Gervinho, oltre a quelli di Witsel o Paulinho, che non hanno di certo sfigurato in squadre (Borussia Dortmund e Barcellona) pari al nostro livello se non superiori.
Considerato che Pato arriverebbe a parametro zero e credo che non punti ad un ingaggio elevato, oltre che conoscere l'ambiente - anzi si dice sarebbe desideroso di tornare - e di essere in ottimi rapporti con Leonardo e non solo, l'acquisto del brasiliano sarebbe da prendere in serissima considerazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Se lo prendi a zero e ingaggio basso un motivo ci sarà. Avere in panchina in un ex giocatore ti aiuta finanziariamente ma poi devi pregare che a piatek non venga mai un raffreddore.



naturalmente, come ho detto prima...


----------

